# any else watching china market



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

after reading articals from other prep sites 
china seems to be not that far behind us
esp if they own most of our debt


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

You are exactly right. We are "owned" by them.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

is china going into the crapper?


----------



## sbasacco (Sep 10, 2012)

ya the problem is wait till they get into trouble and then try to cash in on their American debt...where is the money coming from?...the US will not print more money as to devalue the dollar world wide, and there is no gold in the treasury either...that is a good time to say that shtf!!


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

Chang: Chinese Aggression Could Spark Military Conflict 
Everything about Asia, China, Japan, Thailand, South Pacific, Korea, North Korea and more at Lignet.com Asia.-


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's where the 200 million man army will come from. Don't forget that Russia is an Asian nation also.


----------



## Not Crazy Yet (Nov 11, 2012)

D"artagnan said:


> they own most of our debt


Technically I guess you're right, they own a little over 5 trillion dollars of our 16 trillion dollar debt. So in total they don't, but that other 11 trillion is our debt, so technically they "own us" as far as international countries who hold the most debt, but the real problem is our own debt that we hold, which can't be fixed when the government keeps spending money it doesn't have, and raises taxes on its citizens.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> ya the problem is wait till they get into trouble and then try to cash in on their American debt...where is the money coming from?...the US will not print more money as to devalue the dollar world wide, and there is no gold in the treasury either...that is a good time to say that shtf!!


we are already printing money as fast as we can, its the only way we can repay our debt, make our dollar worth pennies, compared to their dollar.

Just wait until our creditors start demanding repayment in gold, no way to devalue that, then we are all screwed.


----------



## S.E.IllUSA (Dec 1, 2012)

Not Crazy Yet said:


> Technically I guess you're right, they own a little over 5 trillion dollars of our 16 trillion dollar debt. So in total they don't, but that other 11 trillion is our debt, so technically they "own us" as far as international countries who hold the most debt, but the real problem is our own debt that we hold, which can't be fixed when the government keeps spending money it doesn't have, and raises taxes on its citizens.


Could someone please bring me up to speed on this? How does China own 5 trillion dollars of our debt? How does that come to be?


----------



## HoJo (Nov 8, 2012)

S.E.IllUSA said:


> Could someone please bring me up to speed on this? How does China own 5 trillion dollars of our debt? How does that come to be?


----------



## S.E.IllUSA (Dec 1, 2012)

HoJo said:


>


They never asked me if they could do that! WTF!!


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

S.E.IllUSA said:


> Could someone please bring me up to speed on this? How does China own 5 trillion dollars of our debt? How does that come to be?


Years and years of liberal cradle to grave government teat. We no longer teach people to fish, but just give free fish. This creates a permanent class of dependent voting blocks will to selling there soul to any one promising to give them more teat.

It's unfair to blame Obama this has been going on for some time before for him, but if you want to understand it look at him he is the embodiment of "free fish".


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

It is unfair to put ALL the blame on Obama, but he sure didnt make it better. In fact, he has made it worse. Both parties are screwing us . Maybe when this nation is at its lowest point, we, as a whole, will wise up and vote in Libertarians or Constitutionalists. The fact is , that to fix our national debt and deficit, instead of fighting over what needs to be cut, they should decide on what we should KEEP, then toss all the rest of the spending. The tax increases that Obama wants will only solve 8% of the deficit problem and not even touch the standing national debt problem ($16 trill) .That means a ton of cuts need to be made. Our government leaders , including Obama, dont have the courage or integrity to make those kind of cuts. Therefore, I expect financial collapse. That is why they havent had a balanced budget in many years. They "can't", because even cutting all the wasted spending wouldnt be enough. They would have to cut all foreign aid, and then cut welfare, social security, medicare, and medicaid by at least 40%. I would also put huge tariffs on all foreign imports (China), and drop the corporate tax rate to 15% , like Canada did. These two things would create tons of jobs here on our soil which would create a way to end welfare as a way of life and create tax revenue to pay off the deficit. The best way to force feed welfare reform to the masses is to have private sector jobs for them to either go to, or starve. I am sorry if that sounds mean, but its the harsh reality .


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

sbasacco said:


> ya the problem is wait till they get into trouble and then try to cash in on their American debt...where is the money coming from?...the US will not print more money as to devalue the dollar world wide, and there is no gold in the treasury either...that is a good time to say that shtf!!


I disagree, the Fed is printing money faster than they can refill the ink. Isn't that what quantitative easing is? As for the U.S. not paying its debts when they are called I doubt anything would happen really. Some states aren't paying their bills now and even some sectors of the government are paying up either, i.e. the post office failing to fund pensions.

What I speculate would happen if the country defaults on some debt is no one will want to buy any future debt and eventually reduce us to junk status. That's when money will get REAL tight and the world will spin off kilter. I am not an economist but do ask what if...


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

the next step is hyper-inflation


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Notice the gold China has been buying?
Remember how they were back-dooring our paper garbage into Europe?
Notice how they are balking at buying anymore U.S. paper garbage.
Have you been rdading the hints of China going on gold?
See how we will be irrelevant?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The dollar has been the world standard since 1944. Now there has been talk of trading oil and other commodities in Euro's. Maybe the Chinese want to change that. I just looked and the current exchange rate is $1 = 6.2 Chinese yuan. Looks like the Chinese are trying to switch roles.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

On Tuesday, Dec. 4, Newsmax's global intelligence and forecasting online service, will broadcast online an emergency briefing on China from top intelligence experts, including former CIA Director Gen. Michael Hayden and former U.S. Ambassador to China, Gov. Jon Huntsman. 

China is fast emerging as an economic superpower. 

Now, with its first major leadership change in a decade, its meteoric economic rise, and its rapidly expanding military, China offers unique opportunities and poses potential threats for the United States, other nations and investors globally. 

China will undoubtedly challenge the supremacy of the United States and become the world's dominant superpower, perhaps as soon as 2030. 

Meanwhile, China is growing its global influence, especially in Asia, Africa and Latin America. 

While some experts agree China's cyber-warfare tactics present the greatest danger to Americans, others believe China is on a global hunt for natural resources in an effort to dominate the world economy. 

LIGNET — a globally recognized intelligence resource prepared by former CIA analysts, national security officers, and presidential advisers — will be conducting an exclusive, high-level briefing on the China crisis, Tuesday, Dec. 4, 2012, at 11 a.m. EST. 

You are invited to get VIP access to participate in this unique program. If you are unavailable at this time and date, repeat broadcasts will be made available. 



Gen. Hayden and Gov. Huntsman will be joined by CNBC analyst Steven Cortez, founder of the investment firm Veracruz LLC, and LIGNET Deputy Editor Dr. Mark Groombridge, a specialist on Chinese politics. 

The China intelligence panel will be moderated by acclaimed journalist and commentator Frank Sesno. 

Please note: This private forum will be available to LIGNET members only. 

Due to the timely and critical information to be discussed, LIGNET is extending a special, limited-time offer to those interested in watching the program. 

Join LIGNET for a 30-day trial period for just $1.00 — and you will get the LIGNET China Briefing, as well as LIGNET's critical analyses and intelligence reports from around the world.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

another place to look up is ICELAND and see how they fixed thier countrys issues


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

All of the political discussion would mean something if all this weren't choreographed.
Regardless of what unconstitutional government spending program, corporations and banks are running the show, all debts go onto the national credit card and you know who is going to be responsible for that debt.

This is not a hidden secret, it is merely something most drooling, TV-gazing dolts can understand. No, they'd rather argue stupid talking points given them by their preferred sports-politique team. Absolute morons. 

It's too late for the Libertarian and the Constitution parties to come to the rescue. You will feel pain. 

How much would you like to bet that the elites own chalets in China?


----------

